# Tomorrow I go fixed



## Jezston (12 Aug 2011)

I've been wanting to give riding fixed a go for some time. Rather than putting together or buying a whole new bike (especially with my company dropping C2W) I thought my current SA 3-speed hub geared bike would be ideal as a base, simply detaching gear cable, removing wheel, replacing with fixed wheel when I feel the urge.

So a few days ago I received a track wheel that I bought off ebay for £30! Tomorrow I head into town and buy a fixed sprocket and lockring!

Just have a few questions if I may:

1. The sprocket on my SA hub is 17 tooth, so effectively having a 17 tooth fixed sprocket would be the same ratio as riding in direct drive 2nd gear on my 3 speed, right?

2. Thinking of getting an 18 tooth sprocket, just to make the hills a touch easier - would this be sensible, and without changing the chain, how much further forwards would this push the wheel? Current its right down the back of the dropouts (old road bike slanted horizontal dropouts), so I guess I have plenty to play with? Would it make much of a noticeable difference?

3. Do I need anything other than a sprocket and lockring? I'm hoping whatever shop I get it from will be happy to at least lend me a lockring tool or offer to stick it on themselves. For someone who hasn't done this before, is it a big deal?

Below is the wheel in question. Apart from the flat tyre on it (my fault - I knew that innertube was dodgy), look ok?


----------



## Theseus (12 Aug 2011)

1. It will be similar, but the effect of having a fixed gear is more than just riding in an equivalent gear with the ability to freewheel, but it will do as a rough approximation.

2. To see how much of a difference, use Sheldon's gear calculator, and from his article on singlespeed he says "Changing either sprocket size by one tooth is the equivalent of moving the axle 1/8" (4 mm)"

3. Rather than a lockring tool (C spanner?), I persuade the lockring into place using a flat bladed screwdriver in one of the grooves and tapping the end with a hammer.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (13 Aug 2011)

1. It will be the same ratio. Do you spend most of your time in 2nd gear? How many teeth does the chain ring have?
2; The axle will actually come in closer to the bottom bracket by adding more teeth to the sprocket or chain ring (essentially shortening the chain). If Touche is right that will be by 4mm.


----------



## Jezston (13 Aug 2011)

Cheers!

I did it 

Took a while to find a suitable sprocket and lockring - it's a miche hub which means it only takes miche sprockets and lockrings. Was only able to find a miche lockring - had to use a different sprocket which fits but isn't quite deep enough, so a spacer was employed.

Just attached the wheel to the bike - easy peasy! Fits nicely, chain line is good!

About to take it on a ride - just one issue.

There's a slight rattle as it turns, like a tiny clunk each time a tooth enters the chain. This happens moving both ways. I expect I need to get the wheel looked at. Any ideas what it is? Chain is 1/8th half link and has been fine for the last six months, might just be a little stretched I guess, sprocket needing bedding in a bit maybe?

Now to tootle about my street and see how I get on. Wish me luck!


----------



## wheres_my_beard (13 Aug 2011)

It's probably sensible to get a nice new chain to go with the nice new sprocket, which may have much longer teeth than your previous ones.

Enjoy you ride!


----------



## Jezston (13 Aug 2011)

Well that was interesting!

I was expecting that I would be skid stopping and trackstanding almost immediately. Nah. I could barely slow down using only my legs. I think I've done something to my hip trying!

Not sure I get it I'm afraid!

I'll keep at it though, maybe even ride to work with it Monday.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (13 Aug 2011)

Jezston said:


> Well that was interesting!
> 
> I was expecting that I would be skid stopping and trackstanding almost immediately. Nah. I could barely slow down using only my legs. I think I've done something to my hip trying!
> 
> ...



You may find this post interesting https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## Jezston (13 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> You may find this post interesting http://www.cyclechat...24#entry1796524



That's singlespeed stuff rather than fixed. Quite different fittings.
But thanks for the thought.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (13 Aug 2011)

Jezston said:


> That's singlespeed stuff rather than fixed. Quite different fittings.
> But thanks for the thought.



Ooops sorry


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Aug 2011)

google fixed gear techniques, i think 63 inch website is the best one for beginners. i went fixie about 700 miles ago, i won't be going back. although at 42 years old and heavy i found leg breaking a bit iffy so i put a back brake on, much much better and gives me more confidence when hurtling downhill. it is weird at first. i can reasonably track stand, tho again i prefer to take it easy on my body and unclip.

good luck


----------



## Wobbly John (13 Aug 2011)

Jezston said:


> There's a slight rattle as it turns, like a tiny clunk each time a tooth enters the chain. This happens moving both ways. I expect I need to get the wheel looked at. Any ideas what it is? Chain is 1/8th half link and has been fine for the last six months, might just be a little stretched I guess, sprocket needing bedding in a bit maybe?



This sometimes happens when you run the chain too tight, or if the chainline is out. Slacken the chain a ta and see if that helps.


----------



## JDP (13 Aug 2011)

Jezston said:


> Well that was interesting!
> 
> I was expecting that I would be skid stopping and trackstanding almost immediately. Nah. I could barely slow down using only my legs. I think I've done something to my hip trying!
> 
> ...



I find it easier to trackstand on my single speed rather than the fixed. I think it's because I have learnt to use the brakes to control the movement rather than the pedals!


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Aug 2011)

Jezston said:


> Well that was interesting!
> 
> I was expecting that I would be skid stopping and trackstanding almost immediately. Nah. I could barely slow down using only my legs. I think I've done something to my hip trying!
> 
> ...


I have never come close to a skid stop, and I'm glad about that and don't wish to change the fact. I'll happily stick to my two, (yes two!) brakes.

Track stands will come, I find it easier on my fixed than my geared bike tbh. Fixed is fun, but you do need to have every single one of your wits about you all the time on the road.


Stick at it, fixed is good. That said I've flipped my wheel to ss for a change at the moment


----------



## Zoiders (13 Aug 2011)

3 piece link for your chain, not a powerlink.


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2011)

The 63 website is here http://www.63xc.com/gregg/101_1.htm
I wouldn't worry to much about track stands and skid stops, I've been on fixed for years and can barely track stand, and have never skid stopped, except at low speed on ice and snow.


----------



## Canrider (14 Aug 2011)

Yeah, what dave r says. When I got ride on a track, then I'll worry about my trackstand. Skid stop means I've pulled too hard on the rear brake. Fixed since, um, er, ah, about 2004?


----------



## Jezston (14 Aug 2011)

So, wondering if I should be putting my 3-speed wheel back on before the commute tomorrow, or go fixed?

I am a little worried about the rattling now. It seems mostly fine now on the flat, but as soon as I start grinding up a hill the rear wheel does make a fair bit of a racket.

Is this something that at worst is just going to be a bit annoying and possibly detrimental to performance, or is it possibly I could find my rear sprocket flying off at some inopportune moment on the A52 and myself propelled onto the ground directly in front of an 18-wheeler?


----------



## wheres_my_beard (14 Aug 2011)

It may be annoying and fatal.  

For your peace of mind I'd get it looked at your LBS at to make sure it runs smoothly and noise free before going on any big adventures in heavy traffic. You don't want anything untoward to happen if it is avoidable. 

Hopefully you will be able to focus on the ride, not the bike noises once it's sorted.

EDIT: Has anyone mentioned the importance of a straight taught chain line? This may cause noises if the teeth are not going totally freely into the cog, particularly at speed and under load, or on bumpy roads.


----------



## Jezston (15 Aug 2011)

That's given me the impetus I needed to fit the hub wheel back on! Good to get practice doing this.

Interesting that after a weekend of riding fixed there are muscles hurting that I didn't know I had - starting to see the benefits


----------



## tyred (15 Aug 2011)

The ability to leg brake comes with practice I think. I couldn't do it at all to begin with but have gradual got the hang of it. I only do it in a controlled manner coming up to junctions or something. If I need to stop pdq, I use the brakes, that's why brakes were invented after all.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2011)

keep thinking of having a go at a fixie but keep saying no , must try one day


----------



## Ibbots (17 Aug 2011)

I tend to leg brake to control my speed and stop, it took me a couple months to get the hang of it. It's fine and I like the challenge to try and avoid using brakes but have been getting knee pain in the last couple of weeks. Could be due to the spinning on descents which is relatively knew too or a change in my out of saddle technique, concentrating on driving the knee forward instead of the down stroke, but I think more likely due to leg braking.


----------



## Jezston (22 Aug 2011)

Did my first commute fixed today. I hurt.

Could someone remind me of the advantages of riding fixed again, other than it being are more complete workout?

Not getting that 'at one with the bike' thing yet. It just seems to feel the same, just I can't change gears or freewheel.


----------



## adds21 (23 Aug 2011)

Jezston said:


> Did my first commute fixed today. I hurt.
> 
> Could someone remind me of the advantages of riding fixed again, other than it being are more complete workout?
> 
> Not getting that 'at one with the bike' thing yet. It just seems to feel the same, just I can't change gears or freewheel.



I did my first fixed commute last week. I'm getting the "at one with the bike" feeling, and even after cycling less than 50 miles fixed, I'm finding I have to mentally double check I'm not fixed when I'm on my normal (freewheel) commuter, and about to freewheel.

I think the advantage is that it's "more fun", but after 600 feet of climbing on my way home, I wasn't quite so sure . However, I'm going to try to commute fixed once a week, as long as the weather holds (no guards, or rack on my fixed). Maybe.


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2011)

Jezston said:


> Did my first commute fixed today. I hurt.
> 
> Could someone remind me of the advantages of riding fixed again, other than it being are more complete workout?
> 
> Not getting that 'at one with the bike' thing yet. It just seems to feel the same, just I can't change gears or freewheel.






adds21 said:


> I did my first fixed commute last week. I'm getting the "at one with the bike" feeling, and even after cycling less than 50 miles fixed, I'm finding I have to mentally double check I'm not fixed when I'm on my normal (freewheel) commuter, and about to freewheel.
> 
> I think the advantage is that it's "more fun", but after 600 feet of climbing on my way home, I wasn't quite so sure . However, I'm going to try to commute fixed once a week, as long as the weather holds (no guards, or rack on my fixed). Maybe.




Well done lads, keep it going you'll soon not want to ride anything else.


----------



## Bicycle (25 Aug 2011)

Jezston said:


> Did my first commute fixed today. I hurt.
> 
> Could someone remind me of the advantages of riding fixed again, other than it being are more complete workout?
> 
> Not getting that 'at one with the bike' thing yet. It just seems to feel the same, just I can't change gears or freewheel.



Jez, it will come.

For my first several rides (14 months ago?) I was either in fits of giggles or on the point of losing control.

Stick with it.

The _'at one'_ thing seems to manifest itself differently in different people.

I recognise absolutely the new aches in seemingly new muscles. That will go.

For weeks I was twitching my thumbs and fingers, looking for shifters that weren't there. Once I 'got' it, I stopped doing that. I was surprised how long it took to adapt to what is a fairly barmy way of moving a bicycle.

I junked the rear brakes at first build, but found myself quite unable to brake with my legs. The rear brakes went back on and all was well again. I still can't brake with my legs from high cadences and I'm too tight to want to wear a tyre out by locking it.

Back to your original request for reassurance: I am not much of a rider, but I ride far better (or less badly) now than I did before I started riding fixed.

The pain will go. The fascination will grow.


----------



## 3narf (19 Sep 2011)

Were you underwhelmed? I was.


----------



## YahudaMoon (19 Sep 2011)

Skid stops lol. how old are you lot ?


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Sep 2011)

Oh yeah ! Another one over to the dark side of fixed gear.I love my fixed gear Boardman and happily do big mileages on it...longest being the 210km Cotswold Classic Audax earlier this year which had some good old hills which were do'able.
Keep at it,you will enjoy it more and more


----------



## Jezston (20 Sep 2011)

I've not stopped riding fixed since my last post, but mostly because I've lost a screw for my coaster brake and builders have taken over the spare room will all my bike bits in it!

I think I'm going to build up a secondary hack for fixed riding ... although that Fuji Track that's been sitting in my local Evans for the last year unloved and untouched is seriously tempting. Currently at £620 ... I wonder if they could be convinced to take £400 for it


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (20 Sep 2011)

Jezston said:


> I've not stopped riding fixed since my last post, but mostly because I've lost a screw for my coaster brake and builders have taken over the spare room will all my bike bits in it!
> 
> I think I'm going to build up a secondary hack for fixed riding ... although that Fuji Track that's been sitting in my local Evans for the last year unloved and untouched is seriously tempting. Currently at £620 ... I wonder if they could be convinced to take £400 for it



i bet if say £350 you'll get it for £450


----------



## al-fresco (7 Oct 2011)

There seem to be some Fixie bargains about at the moment in the 2011 stock clearances - I'm wondering if this is the time to take the plunge...

<deep breath>

...OK - order placed!


----------



## Jezston (18 Oct 2011)

Wow I've been riding fixed for almost 2 months now!
So with the wind picking up I put my 3-speed coaster wheel back on.

It feels ... wrong!

My pedals no longer come up to meet me when I start off making it easier to clip in.

My bike is noticeably heavier.

There feels like a BIG gap of innefficient nothing between having moved pedals back to coaster brake to then moving them forwards to engage the drive chain, like half a rotation or something.

It's maybe the weather, but I felt like it was easier to push 48x17 uphill fixed than it is to push 48x18 uphill with the hub.

The constant clicking from the hub gear is troublesome. Freewheel even worse. It is nice to be able to freewheel sometimes, but I do feel like I'm _cheating _when I do so - with that big clicking whirr screaming "LOOK AT THIS GUY HE'S CHEATING!".

Oh no I think I get it.

Oh dear!


----------



## totallyfixed (18 Oct 2011)

Jezston said:


> Wow I've been riding fixed for almost 2 months now!
> So with the wind picking up I put my 3-speed coaster wheel back on.
> 
> It feels ... wrong!
> ...


Yes, I rather think you have, and when you've got it, nothing else will do.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (18 Oct 2011)

totallyfixed said:


> Yes, I rather think you have, and when you've got it, nothing else will do.



yep he's right....i'm selling all my geared bikes at mo and buying another frame to build. that'll leave me with just 2 fixies, a non icy/snowy days alloy one with 23mm tyres and a winter one with 35mm winter studded tyres. then it's just a case of riding and a LOT less fettling and buying.


----------



## Bicycle (18 Oct 2011)

Fixed is huge fun, but I think you really have to be sure of yourself before selling anything you have with gears or freewheel.

I ride regularly to my Mother-inLaw's house - 70 miles away over hills. The thought of doing that ona fixie fills me with aches. I'll happily do 110 miles on it, but not up and down big hills!


Also, I'd be very worried about going off-road without freewheel. Does anyone actually do that?

I don't mean the odd excursion down a footpath, I mean OFF-ROAD...

Much as I adore riding fixed, I cannot imagine trying it on an MTB without nice, smooth tarmac to keep the speed of your wheel nice and smooth.

If you're brave enough to ride OFF-ROAD fixed, do tell!


----------



## Zoiders (18 Oct 2011)

YahudaMoon said:


> Skid stops lol. how old are you lot ?


Can you manage to skid stop a fixed with no rear brake?


----------



## fossyant (18 Oct 2011)

Zoiders said:


> Can you manage to skid stop a fixed with no rear brake?



That's showing off if you can ! 

One fixed gear bike will do me (ok possibly a track bike as well).


----------



## gaz (18 Oct 2011)

I gave up on fixed gear after about 2 weeks.

I was using SPD-SL's and it was a little bit difficult clipping in all the time in heavy london traffic but just about manageable.
The thing i hated the most was what you hint towards, the switching between fixed and freewheel, it just felt so weird, weird enough to make me just go to freewheel instead of fixed.


----------



## Jezston (19 Oct 2011)

Zoiders said:


> Can you manage to skid stop a fixed with no rear brake?




People put rear brakes on fixed? 

But, yes. Not very well though. Spent an evening learning with a couple of fixie types. My right knee was buggered the next day, but I can do it.


----------



## al-fresco (2 Nov 2011)

So, got a 2011 Langster from JE James, did 150 miles SS to build up some leg strength and then flipped the rear wheel to the fixed side. And it's great! The 69" gear is well matched to the undulating roads of North Shropshire/the Welsh borders and a 55 mile ride on a fixie is a real fun workout. I'm much happier getting out of the saddle now and my knees are noticeably improved - is that something to do with improved blood flow from the fact that your legs are in constant motionr?

The bike has an aluminium frame with carbon forks so it's robust and comfortable. At half the price of my Surly I'm a lot less worried about it getting nicked. In fact, that's the only downside - the Cross Check is hanging in the garage - unused since the Langster arrived. That's a bit sad. Maybe I should convert it to fixed!


----------



## Nigel182 (2 Nov 2011)

Well i've been riding Fixed now for a week and thoroughly enjoying it...but am going out later on the Geared Roadbike so that will feel strange.... but need to use it a little before the next FNRttC....although i'm seriously thinking of riding the Southend FNRttC Fixed.


----------



## palinurus (2 Nov 2011)

Jezston said:


> Not sure I get it I'm afraid!



It takes a few rides.


----------



## palinurus (2 Nov 2011)

As you know.

I somehow missed this was an old thread.

Anyway, I've got a rear brake on my fixed. I sometimes use it for touring or pulling the trailer to the skip- because I'm extremely hard, obviously.

But not so hard that I can stop a trailer piled up with junk and old carpet by leg-braking.


----------



## Jezston (27 Nov 2011)

Oh no I just bought a Dolan Track Champion frame.


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Nov 2011)

Colour? Just frame or with Alpina forks? Hope you specified road forks if you got the forks :P Else you will be riding brakeless


----------



## Jezston (27 Nov 2011)

White, black alpina track forks. Will be getting them drilled.


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Nov 2011)

Jezston said:


> White, black alpina track forks. Will be getting them drilled.


 
They are carbon, so unless they they have a large alu section in them ready to drill then you wont be able to get them drilled. I'd make sure your LBS knows what they are doing and knows the forks well enough! Or you could just request road forks (exactly the same but pre-drilled).


----------



## Jezston (27 Nov 2011)

I bought the F&F second hand, not from Dolan - so no choices there.

The forks appear to be eminently drillable - tapping them suggests the carbon is only in the blades themselves - the crown is much more solid. That and it has a panel in the centre of the forks front and back which also suggests drillability.

And I've heard other people have done so with these forks.

Won't be getting LBS to drill them - have a friend who's a materials engineer for Rolls Royce and keen bike fettler, with access to the best equipment for drilling holes in things imaginable. So if anyone can drill a hole in something with confidence it's him!


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Nov 2011)

Fair enough  glad your all set, was just trying to pre-warn you incase you didnt realise.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (12 Dec 2011)

in terms of gearing, the flywheel effect from riding fixed means that you should ride one tooth smaller at the back fixed than you would with a freewheel…


----------



## Jezston (12 Dec 2011)

alecstilleyedye said:


> in terms of gearing, the flywheel effect from riding fixed means that you should ride one tooth smaller at the back fixed than you would with a freewheel…


 
Wrong thread?

But regardless, yes - I ride 48/18 on my 3speed, 48/17 on fixed.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (12 Dec 2011)

Jezston said:


> Wrong thread?


----------



## Tim Hall (13 Dec 2011)

Nigel182 said:


> Well i've been riding Fixed now for a week and thoroughly enjoying it...but am going out later on the Geared Roadbike so that will feel strange.... but need to use it a little before the next FNRttC....although i'm *seriously thinking of riding the Southend FNRttC Fixed*.


And you did, didn't you.

Nice looking bike there Nigel.


----------



## Nigel182 (13 Dec 2011)

Thanks Tim....
My son reckons it makes me a Hipster...!!!!


----------



## al-fresco (24 Dec 2011)

After 800 miles on a fixie I dusted off my geared bike a couple of days ago and it felt really strange! The pedals didn't seem to work right, I had no idea what gear I was in and my brain wouldn't let me coast. On the plus side I was flying up hills that I wouldn't normally look at - due to huge increase in technique and fitness.


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2011)

al-fresco said:


> After 800 miles on a fixie I dusted off my geared bike a couple of days ago and it felt really strange! The pedals didn't seem to work right, I had no idea what gear I was in and my brain wouldn't let me coast. On the plus side I was flying up hills that I wouldn't normally look at - due to huge increase in technique and fitness.


 
I put my geared bike away when the clocks change at the end of October and use the fixed till the spring, the first few geared rides are very strange.


----------

